# EGR valve on '98 Isuzu Rodeo



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

hate to say this, but Rodeos are known "rid of me asap" cars. donno if you are really into offroading, so you might be better off with a Samurai or Sidekick. otherwise, Rodeos are money pits. sorry did not help much. no, there should be no hisses and such. it's no steam engine.


----------



## mitsuman (Mar 23, 2011)

*EGR Valve*

Have seen alot of problems with the intake side of EGR Port Restricted with carbon build up. Try Putting compressed air to Intake side of port.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

An EGR code doesn't mean the EGR itself is bad. The hiss means a vacuum leak. If you can hear it with the engine running, it's a massive vacuum leak. I hope it is just a vacuum line rather than, say, an intake manifold.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

As stated, these Rodeo's were notorious for having this very problem, along with Honda Passports, and Isuzu "something's". The auto parts house I work at part-time we have sold thousands of these EGR valves over the last five years. We have also sold the EGR valve gasket with the screen wire built in to help prevent this carbon build-up. One trick I learned is to spray some good carb cleaner into the EGR valve passages once a month to help prevent this carbon build-up. OR be prepared to remove the EGR valve monthly to clean it. No simple fix out there.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

If you want to track down your vacuum leak there is a procedure. With the engine running, take a propane bottle and torch and just crack open the valve on the torch (without lighting it of course) and follow the vacuum lines around until the cars idle speeds up. This is where your vacuum line is leaking, as it is pulling propane into the combustion causing the idle change. If you don't trust me fine but you can ask a mechanic or search for it. 

Some suggestions are to do this outside, only open the torches valve just so you can start to hear the propane flow, and it wouldn't hurt to have someone else there to help and listen.


----------

